# Horrible premium service experience



## chrisf17 (Apr 11, 2017)

In Feb me and my wife applied by post thinking that we had a perfect application. We almost did however submitted my wife's academic IELTS cert which didn't have a UKVI number.

It got rejected so we then booked a premium appointment at Croyden. Now we had the correct IELTS cert we were certain we had a perfect application. We even paid an immigration solicitor to check all our documents.

We arrived for our 08:50 appointment, submitted our application, then at 1pm received a phone call from our case worker. She said that she was waiting for a 'report to be emailed back to her'. We waited another 3 hours then at 4pm we were called to the desk and given the dreaded 'further enquires need to me made' letter.

We were told that everything in our application was fine but she could not verify my wifes new IELTS cert (Of all the bloody things to go wrong!!).

Again we were told that as soon as she got the 'report' emailed back from IELTS my wife would have her visa.

To hurry things along, the next day we managed to contact the supervisor at the British council head office, the manager of the test centre where my wife took the test and the IELTS verification team. All replied within a few hours and confirmed the details on the cert were correct (Although couldn't give us verification confirmation). It was so frustrating that the case worker couldn't get replies this quick.

We had our case workers name on the letter she gave us and our solicitor gave us the email address for the senior case worker team. So we decided that every 7 days we would write a letter to the case worker, the senior case worker team , the premium service main address and the email address we had.

3 weeks after our appointment and 3 weeks of stress, worry, pain and letter and email sending, DX delivered my wifes new BRP and later that day royal mail delivered her supporting documents. It was finally over!!

The addresses we used for the letters were....

'Case worker Name'
3rd Floor
Lunar House
40 Wellesley Road
Croyden
CR9 2BY

and 

PSC Senior Case worker team
3rd Floor
Lunar House
40 Wellesley Road
Croyden
CR9 2BY


----------



## chrisf17 (Apr 11, 2017)

and the senior case worker email address is...
[email protected]


----------



## Menahil (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi. Sorry to hear about your bad experience. I can only imagine that fustration and anxiety caused. 

I have a question. My husband will be submitted his IELTS academic certificate which is still valid. Can you please tell me if tou wife has done the academic version of IELTS? 

Im worried after reading your post i hope he dosen't encounter the same issues.
Thanks.


----------

